# The Witcher auf Netflix: Henry Cavill verletzt, wird Staffel 2 verschoben?



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Henry Cavill verletzt, wird Staffel 2 verschoben?*

						Witcher-Darsteller Henry Cavill hat sich am Set der Netflix-Serie verletzt, sodass die Planungen durcheinander geraten. Momentan kann der Schauspieler nicht richtig laufen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Henry Cavill verletzt, wird Staffel 2 verschoben?*


----------



## SenpaiiXD (14. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab durch Zufall das Video gefunden in dem er seinen ersten gaming PC zusammenbaut.
Sympatischer Kerl, muss man sagen. Das Gute ist, dass er mind. genau so lang gebraucht hat, wie ich.


----------



## restX3 (14. Dezember 2020)

Staffel 1 ist jetzt 1 Jahr alt. Man peilt, wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt Staffel 2 für August nächsten Jahres an. Das sind halt noch saftige 8 Monate.
Dreharbeiten wurden doch letztens schon wieder unterbrochen da es im Team ein Corona Fall gab.
Sollte das nochmal verschoben werden, was eh schon alles viel zu lange dauert. Können die es gerne einstampfen. Das Interesse für eine zweite Staffel schwindet jeden Tag ein Stück mehr.


----------



## Visionwhite (14. Dezember 2020)

Es wird eh alles verschoben auch viele andere Produktionen.covid sei dank, der Impfstoff kann nicht schnell genug kommen.


----------



## Xeandro (15. Dezember 2020)

restX3 schrieb:


> Staffel 1 ist jetzt 1 Jahr alt. Man peilt, wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt Staffel 2 für August nächsten Jahres an. Das sind halt noch saftige 8 Monate.
> Dreharbeiten wurden doch letztens schon wieder unterbrochen da es im Team ein Corona Fall gab.
> Sollte das nochmal verschoben werden, was eh schon alles viel zu lange dauert. Können die es gerne einstampfen. Das Interesse für eine zweite Staffel schwindet jeden Tag ein Stück mehr.


Sehe ich ganz anders. Eine gute Serie kann auch eine größere Pause ohne Probleme verkraften. Ich wollte über Weihnachten als "Vorbereitung" die 1. Staffel nochmal schauen, warte damit aber jetzt noch bis zum Sommer und genieße jetzt andere Spiele-,Film- und Serienangebote.
Ich freue mich auf die 2. Staffel da die erste ein Highlight 2019 für mich war.


----------



## Echo321 (15. Dezember 2020)

restX3 schrieb:


> Sollte das nochmal verschoben werden, was eh schon alles viel zu lange dauert. Können die es gerne einstampfen. Das Interesse für eine zweite Staffel schwindet jeden Tag ein Stück mehr.



Wegen Konsumenten wie dir hat z.B. Disney jedes Jahr einen neuen Starwars Film rausgeballert oder EA einen neuen BF Teil. Nach einigen Jahren haben sie gemerkt das das auch nichts bringt und die Fans übersättigt .. von der geleisteten Qualität fange ich gar nicht erst an. Wenn du zweite Stafel übereilt und schlecht wird schwindet auch das Interesse.


----------



## DemonX (15. Dezember 2020)

Echo321 schrieb:


> Wegen Konsumenten wie dir hat z.B. Disney jedes Jahr einen neuen Starwars Film rausgeballert oder EA einen neuen BF Teil. Nach einigen Jahren haben sie gemerkt das das auch nichts bringt und die Fans übersättigt .. von der geleisteten Qualität fange ich gar nicht erst an. Wenn du zweite Stafel übereilt und schlecht wird schwindet auch das Interesse.



Nur weil jedes Jahr eine neue Staffel kommt muss das nicht gleich auf die Qualität gehen und zur übersättigung führen. Früher kamen Serien wie ST Next Gen, DS9, Voyager, Smallville, JAG, Stargate etc auch jährlich raus und ich hab den Staffelstarts immer entgegengefiebert. Das waren aber auch Staffeln mit 20-30 Folgen a 45 min und nicht 10 a 30min wie heute bei vielen Streamingserien.

Damit will ich nicht die Meinung von restx3 verteidigen, ich hab kein Problem mal 1-2 Jahre zu warten (auch wenn weniger mir auch lieber ist), insbesonders wenn man die Lage mit Corona einbezieht. Aber ich frag mich schon warum die für so verhältnismäßig wenig Sendeminuten heute so lange brauchen. Zu aufwändig? Könnte man bei mehr Folgen vlt Synergieeffekte finden? Oder mehr "einfache" Szenen reinschreiben? Es müsste doch auch im Interesse von Netflix und co liegen mehr Material zu haben.


----------



## Nathenhale (15. Dezember 2020)

ST Next Gen, DS9, Voyager, Stargate das sind alles gute Serien , aber deren Produktionsaufwand ist eher gering
ST NG z.b verwendet sets oft wieder und auch müssen keine Krassen Stunts oder anderes gemacht werden. Das ist viel leichter und schneller zu drehen als etwa ein Expanse,Witcher oder gar ein Game of Thrones.


----------



## Echo321 (15. Dezember 2020)

TV Serien werden zu größten Teilen immer noch mit 20+ Folgen , eine Staffel pro Jahr produziert wenn sich mal Supernatural , Simpsons , Big Bang, CSI ,.. anguckt.
Mini-Serien wie Witcher, Luzifer usw. sind ein Streaming Ding. Keine Ahnung warum das so ist oder wo da die Vorteile sind. Ich sehe einen bedeutenden Unterschied denn wie Witcher , Stranger Things und Co. sind eher sowas wie lange Spielfilme mit einer Geschichte die über alle Folgen erzählt wird. TV-Serien haben zwar auch einen Plot über alle Folgen, jede Folge für sich erzählt aber eine eigene Geschichte (gibt auch Ausnahmen).

Ich finde es auf jeden Fall nicht schlimm wenn es länger dauert. Klar nervt es mich und ich will wissen wie die Story weitergeht. Die Freude ist dann umso größer wenn es weitergeht 

Wahrscheinlich ist es man Binge watching schon so gewöhnt das viele einfach nicht mehr warten können ..


----------



## ZeXes (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich war erst etwas skeptisch über Cavill, als Geralt, aber er hat mich wirklich überzeigt. Hat er wirklich top gemacht.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt muss Cavill zeigen, ob er auch die Regenerationsfähigkeit eines Hexers hat.  

Spaß beiseite: Mir ist es lieber zu warten, als wenn das Ganze auf einen verletzungsbedingt flügellahmen Hauptdarsteller umgeschrieben wird. Zudem ist es ja nicht so, dass solche Zwangspausen ungenutzt bleiben: Autoren, Requisiteure, Kulissenbauer etc. haben damit auch oft Gelegenheit, noch etwas an ihren Beitrag zum Gesamtwerk zu feilen. So etwas pflegt dem Endergebnis nicht zu schaden.

Und ja, ich kann warten. Auf meiner To-Watch-List liegt genug Kram teilweise seit Jahren herum, mit dem ich die Wartezeit überbrücke. Ganz zu schweigen von Beschäftigungen, die nichts mit der Glotze zu tun haben.


----------



## Invd (29. Januar 2021)

Oh man, ich brauche diese zweite Staffel 

Oder ein neues TheWitcher Spiel


----------

